# Euro Cup Logo



## jrzworld (Mar 14, 2011)

Do I need permission to use Euro Cup logo for copyrights issue to print on T-shirt I will be selling on my site?


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

im pretty sure u do..


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Absolutely.


----------



## jrzworld (Mar 14, 2011)

Just read about their policy of using Marks. I need to have license in order to use it.


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

How much does a license like that cost for the Euro 2012?


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah ! otherwise they claim to Google or other picture security authorities to ban your site.


----------

